# Power supply dead - please advice. Shuttle XPC SN27P2 with PC55 SilentX 450W power



## Ashuram528 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello,
My Shuttle XPC stopped turning on a little while ago. One day during a normal pc session computer simply shut down with no beeps or warnings. At first there was a light on the MB and hitting the power button seemed to procure a brief reaction from the system, like the fans attempting to turn. Now when i hit the power switch on the power supply box to on, all i hear is a brief high pitched noise. I tried disconnecting power supply from all the devices and trying to turn it on, the power supply fan doesn't spin. I concluded that the power supply is the issue.

My question is, i am trying to figure out a way to get my pc back up without spending 130$ on a replacement power supply. It's nice to have a tiny unit fit the small shuttle case, but i don't mind if i can use a different unit and just hang it outside the shuttle case.

This is the broken power supply: click
The connectors on this thing are 8pins for the MB, another 6pin going into MB and a black 6pin cable marked "VGA" that goes into my video card.
I found some cables on the internet that convert power from say, 2 x 4pin 5.1/4 inch connectors to a single 6 aux or 8pin (ESP?). Do you think that i can just buy a regular desktop atx power supply with 20p + a bunch of 4pins and use the converter cables to supply my shuttle? Or should i shell out the money for a replacement PSU? Is there another option?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If an ATX PSU will fit in your case then by all means use one. 
Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Hdd-Graphics.


----------



## Micko99 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Ashuram, I have exactly the same problem with exactly the same model of machine as you. Did you ever sort this out?

Best regards

Mike


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

He posted once, five months ago. I doubt he's going to respond. If you need help troubleshooting your problem, please start a new thread and give us information regarding the problem and your PC specifics. If you want a quick, cut and dry answer, your PSU is more than likely shot, hopefully it didn't take something else with it on its way down. Purchase a new quality unit, Seasonic and Corsair make some of the best PSU today.


----------

